# Average retail cost to print on shirt



## GAG Prints (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone know of a general guideline when it comes to printing on white shirts, one sided? We are charging $5.00 a print. Is that to high or to low? Very few companies actually post this on their websites.

Thanks,
GAG Prints.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GAG Prints said:


> Anyone know of a general guideline when it comes to printing on white shirts, one sided? We are charging $5.00 a print. Is that to high or to low? Very few companies actually post this on their websites.
> 
> Thanks,
> GAG Prints.


As far as prices being posted......You need to look harder.....There are 100s in not 1,000s of price list posted on various websites.....I like Google image search....Try screen printing price list in the search bar....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I guess it depends on what you are printing and how many.


----------



## arthurkay (Aug 3, 2012)

Ive never printed an order under $6 per shirt but if you can afford to do it for $5 and make profit i would say stick with your price


----------



## expresswears (Sep 19, 2012)

Company pricing will vary depending on a lot of factors. My company is located in a very high traffic mall and I outsource some of our orders to another company. So, I have to charge at least $20 for a single shirt to make any profit. I do offer some quantity discounts, depending on the method of printing. 

Once I get a DTG Printer and a vinyl cutter in house, I'll be able to cut that down some as I don't have the set cost of the other company. 

Hope that helps you out.

- Dustin


----------



## expresswears (Sep 19, 2012)

As I was thinking about it more, I forgot to add that it depends on what you're printing. Since you specified a white shirt, I assume you're talking about DTG printing. 

I know the costs involved vary depending on the way your making the shirt. 

DTG - Cost of inks per print, cost of white ink (if used), time needed to load the printer, time of actual print, time for reload of printer, time needed to heat press the finished shirt, etc. 

Vinyl - Cost of material, making cut file, editing cut file, time for loading material, test cuts, cut time, weeding time, wasted material, transfer sheet (if needed), time to press, etc.

I don't know a lot about screen printing and embroidery, but they have their own costs as well. 

Once you know what it will cost you to make the garment, then decide how much you want to make on that item and add that to the cost. 

One of the companies I use for some orders charge $5 for a DTG print on a white shirt and $8 on a colored shirt. That's just for the print itself. I provide the shirt.

- Dustin


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

So you have multiple factors to look into which is why I would look at 100 shirts being printed to make it easier. Some of the pieces are:
-Rent
-Labor cost
-Supplies (everything that surrounding that print except the shirts)
-Shirts cost including shipping
-Possibly marketing to get that customer

Add those up and you'll see what you should be charging on top of the shirt cost.


----------

